# Help on rim offset plz



## B3EAMi (Jan 23, 2007)

It's a 2003 325i bmw. Came with these 17' rims. I would like to know the offset/size etc if anyone can help me out. Or how big of a rim I can put on a 325i without it rubbing or causing any problems/damage.










Thanks fellas!

Hayley


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

You *should be* able to use just about any rim sized 8 x 18" with an offset of 35 or 40mm. There are a number of reasons why you should`nt go bigger, they`re well-documented in the archives if you want to SEARCH for them.

Regards,
Bob


----------



## B3EAMi (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks Bob, appreciate it.


----------

